

A Get Shit Done script - sjhcockrell
https://github.com/sjhcockrell/gsd

======
freework
These kinds of projects are the epitome of the "using technology to solve
human problems" fallacy.

If you are having trouble staying motivated to work, then you need to fix
that. For me, browsing facebook et al is a palette cleanser of sorts. If I
lock myself to only being able to view 'work' sites, I'd become too stressed
to do my best work.

~~~
sjhcockrell
It's most definitely in the "tech to solve human problems" camp.

Interesting to hear that you feel more stressed when you lock yourself out of
palette cleansing sites. For me, I sometimes get this background
anxiety/agitation when working in front of a computer for long periods of
time, which can tip me into distraction when I hit something frustrating.

My computer is a shared leisure/work machine, which means that it can fall
into the "working in the bedroom effect:" I find that I don't work well in
that space because it's where I sleep and relax at the end of a day.

I create a boundary between relaxing/working states by changing environment:
going to a coffee shop, office, or another room.

For some reason, this script has a similar boundary/environment effect on me:
an intentional step to create a different "space" where I am working.

------
colonelxc
I think there is a bug in the 'off' function (though I haven't had the chance
to run it yet).

    
    
        # Read from the array, and remove files from /etc/hosts
        for site in $*; do
            sed -i '' "/127.0.0.1 $host/d" $hosts
        done
    

it should be $site instead of $host (the latter is never referenced elsewhere
in the file)

~~~
sjhcockrell
Yup, that's a bug. Thanks for looking through the code!

Now I need to figure out why it seemed to work in the first place.

------
tb303
Adding to the "I already use this" chatter:

<http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/>

1\. Permanent for a time period. It is incredibly, incredibly hard to undo.
This is what makes it different from the others 2\. Applescriptable 3\. GUI
with whitelist/blacklist

------
digitalsushi
I did this a while ago as a surrogate distraction. I don't ever use it, but
here's a link to it. I am not a bash artist and am well aware there is much to
improve. This is a scratched itch, nothing more:

<http://nullcompany.com/scripts/work.firewall.sh.txt>

It wasn't meant for public consumption, but mine takes care of IPv6 access.

*edit: this is for os x.

------
jayferd
Rather than looping through the lines of the config file and removing
commented lines, you may consider just using grep and letting the shell take
care of the whitespace:

    
    
        # NB: left unquoted so it's split by the IFS.
        blocked_sites=$(grep -v '^#' "$blocked_hosts")

------
leostatic
Have you taken a look at <https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done> ? It's
basically the same thing. I have been using this one for a while now.

~~~
sjhcockrell
I haven't actually; I do know there's a number of these scripts out there,
though.

I'll take a look, thanks for the suggestion!

------
vanni
Everyone has made his/her own flavor of this little tool in the past :)

Mine: <https://github.com/vannitotaro/procrasticazzi>

------
olgeni
> #!/bin/bash

If there's nothing bash-specific you may wish to use "#!/bin/sh" (or
"#!/usr/bin/env bash" if bash is required.)

~~~
minimax
It's full of bashisms. Arrays, double equals (==) in conditionals, and the
function keyword stand out to me.

------
highpixels
Problem with these is I end up turning it off.

~~~
vidarh
The one I've found that's worked best for me is a Chrome extension called
Delayed Gratification that actually only delays my access to the site for 30
seconds. It's enough that I can convince myself to sit there and wait for 30
seconds rather than turn it off when I really want access to the site and feel
it's justified.

But 30 seconds is also a decent amount of time to convince myself that I don't
_really_ need to see that site right now, and often I'll just close the tab a
few seconds in and get on with work.

~~~
MrScientist
I've started to use this (Chrome extension):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
pomodoro/cg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
pomodoro/cgmnfnmlficgeijcalkgnnkigkefkbhd)

and it as really helped me (serial redditor) be more productive.

